# Fire Safety



## Admin (Apr 30, 2013)

This is a heads up. Please check your smoke detectors. 

My father sold the family home a few years back. It's the house my siblings and I grew up in.

It's unsure what happened, and the person who lived there made it out safely, but a the six bedroom Spanish style ranch house I grew up in is no more. 




Check your fire extinguishers to make sure they are up to date and test your smoke detectors.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

That's sad.
All smoke detectors should be replaced when 10 years old.


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2013)

It is. I had a lot of good times there.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

Did they come up with a cause, looks like it was well underway before th FD showed up.


----------



## Admin (May 1, 2013)

Not yet but it is being investigated. I hope to know more soon.


----------



## Admin (May 21, 2013)

The report coming out of the fire says it was accidental. Still, what a nightmare.


----------



## nealtw (May 21, 2013)

accidental, must mean human mistake, nothing wrong with wiring or fuel?


----------



## Admin (May 22, 2013)

Nope, there were oily rags or something that caught fire. That's what I'm being told anyhow. Turns out the house was in foreclosure.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

Alot of people don't realize that oil filled rags used for wood staining can just catch fire  with out any other heat source. Not that we know that was the cause, I just thought this would be a good place to say it.


----------



## Admin (May 23, 2013)

That's what they are saying it was. I don't understand how that would happen, but it seems it does.


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2013)

It is a good thing to talk about from time to time to time.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EreqG0_PLQ[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Jun 10, 2013)

Well final word it an accident. They will be removing what's left of the house soon and the memories it contains.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2013)

I went by my childhood home a while ago and found a four story apartment and the school I walked to (2 miles) is now across the street. Times change


----------



## Admin (Sep 20, 2013)

My brother showed up with some of the wreckage including the tomb stone of one of our dogs.


----------

